# Choosing our puppy next week!



## Gillyflower

Hi everyone,
I have never been a member of any forum before but my family and I are on the verge of bringing a lovely new 'Jukee Doodles' puppy into our family. I thought I would check out this forum to make sure I am doing everything right. I suppose everyone here learns from others mistakes and knowledge! 
We are choosing our new puppy next week and we are all very excited. I am very open minded as I think the puppy will choose us but I have been particular with which Mums I choose our puppy from! They are all totally lovely but we did warm to Lucy and Lilly from the photos and videos. 
I wonder how much the Mums miss their puppies as they go to new homes? Do they notice at all or pine for their babies just for a short while. I may be being soppy but I hope that when we actually collect our puppy, I can give the mum a pat and a thank you!


----------



## Sarette

Hi! I am also awaiting a JD pup, we're visiting to choose a puppy on the 16th July! Lucy and Lilly do look lovely, but then they all do of course! Molly is my favourite so we're going to view her pups.

Sarah xx


----------



## JoJo

Oh don't you will have me in tears...

I have heard of a collie mummy who did pine for her pups, but I believe if the pups are weaned then gradually separated from their mum, this can avoid any pining, I have also heard from a cockapoo breeder that sometimes the mums have had enough by this time and want that space from the pups, so no pining occurs.

Don't you worry about the mum, JD's will love her and look after her ever need, you just enjoy picking one of her lovely puppies and the best thing you can do for the mum is to love and cherish the pup you choose, adore him/ her forever, it’s a lovely time picking your puppy... enjoy it ..... xxxxx


----------



## sharplesfamily

Hello and welcome!! I'm hoping to get a choc roan girl from Lucy so we're visiting on 9th. Let us know how you get on! I'm so jealous you're going next week! 

Harri x


----------



## pixie

Hi Gillyflower,We too are getting a Jd puppy,and cant wait! You lucky lot getting to go next week!!! You must be very excited,what colour are you hoping for and boy or girl or are you willing to let the right pup pick you? We are going on the 9th and are really hoping for a pair of molly's girls(me and my mum) Choc and choc roan,let us know how you get on....and enjoy this forum as its great! x


----------



## Dylansmum

pixie said:


> You must be very excited,what colour are you hoping for and boy or girl or are you willing to let the right pup pick you? x


I personally would be a bit wary of this philosophy, as the pup who appears to "pick" you is likely to be the most dominant pup in the litter who is not necessarily going to make the best pet, but will be the first to jump all over you and demand attention. When we chose Dylan, my daughter begged for the mad apricot girl who was all over her, but Dylan, although friendly, was one of the "second wave" of slightly more laid back pups and I recognised that he would be a better temperament. So I would avoid being "chosen" by the alpha pup, unless that is the temperament you are seeking, and give the others careful attention to find the temperament that suits you, not just the pushiest! Hard though - they are all so gorgeous!


----------



## Sarette

pixie said:


> Hi Gillyflower,We too are getting a Jd puppy,and cant wait! You lucky lot getting to go next week!!! You must be very excited,what colour are you hoping for and boy or girl or are you willing to let the right pup pick you? We are going on the 9th and are really hoping for a pair of molly's girls(me and my mum) Choc and choc roan,let us know how you get on....and enjoy this forum as its great! x


So are you not going on the 16th then? Would have been nice to meet you  xx


----------



## DONNA

Hi were also getting a JD puppy but will be going on the 9th,I think abit like you also and do feel a pang on guilt that i will be seperateing a pup from its brothers and sisters.

Keep us posted as to which pup you pick Dx


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Dylansmum said:


> I personally would be a bit wary of this philosophy, as the pup who appears to "pick" you is likely to be the most dominant pup in the litter who is not necessarily going to make the best pet, but will be the first to jump all over you and demand attention. When we chose Dylan, my daughter begged for the mad apricot girl who was all over her, but Dylan, although friendly, was one of the "second wave" of slightly more laid back pups and I recognised that he would be a better temperament. So I would avoid being "chosen" by the alpha pup, unless that is the temperament you are seeking, and give the others careful attention to find the temperament that suits you, not just the pushiest! Hard though - they are all so gorgeous!


That's an interesting view. In practice it is much more subtle than being seduced by the most gregarious puppy. Like us being attracted to another person, it's not always the most forward person that you notice, it may indeed be the one standing quietly to one side that takes your eye. Being 'chosen' is another way of saying listen to your instincts and let a natural attraction become part of the selection process. 
We have deliberately kept Buzz and Yum-Yum to show two extremes of puppy temperament now developed in our adults. Buzz was the biggest most gregarious puppy in the litter, who has always believed that everyone will automatically love him. Yum-Yum was a quiet considered puppy who sat back and observed what all the others did first, before joining in. Both are loving family pets but still carry the same basic character traits that they were born with. The reason we hold off and wait for the selection process to take place at 6 weeks old is because at that age you can clearly start to see how their characters are developing. The key is to hopefully match the most suitable puppy to the appropriate buyer. A happy customer means a happy puppy and the best advert we can have.

Julia x


----------



## ali-s.j.

Hi GillyFlower, I'm off on the 16th to choose my puppy, I'm planning to have a blonde parti, I'm looking at Honey's litter (first .....) Look forward to seeing who you have chosen.


----------



## Sarette

DONNA said:


> Hi were also getting a JD puppy but will be going on the 9th,I think abit like you also and do feel a pang on guilt that i will be seperateing a pup from its brothers and sisters.
> 
> Keep us posted as to which pup you pick Dx


I do feel slightly bad about this also. We'll be picking our pup up a week+ later than 8 weeks though, so at least the pup will have seen some of it's siblings go already, it'll just be Mum who I will feel bad about...

BUT, if our Norfolk meet(s) goes well, it could be a regular thing, and the pups would all get to meet up with dog family members every once in a while!

It's hot, I didn't sleep well, I may be babbling now..!!


----------



## Ali79

Jukee Doodles said:


> That's an interesting view. In practice it is much more subtle than being seduced by the most gregarious puppy. Like us being attracted to another person, it's not always the most forward person that you notice, it may indeed be the one standing quietly to one side that takes your eye. Being 'chosen' is another way of saying listen to your instincts and let a natural attraction become part of the selection process.
> We have deliberately kept Buzz and Yum-Yum to show two extremes of puppy temperament now developed in our adults. Buzz was the biggest most gregarious puppy in the litter, who has always believed that everyone will automatically love him. Yum-Yum was a quiet considered puppy who sat back and observed what all the others did first, before joining in. Both are loving family pets but still carry the same basic character traits that they were born with. The reason we hold off and wait for the selection process to take place at 6 weeks old is because at that age you can clearly start to see how their characters are developing. The key is to hopefully match the most suitable puppy to the appropriate buyer. A happy customer means a happy puppy and the best advert we can have.
> 
> Julia x


I totally agree with Julia. When we went to choose our puppy we set out wanting a more smooth coated blonde girl and they were gorgeous and all over us but at the back of the puppy cage was a blonde/apricot very wavy girl who just sat back and watched what was going on and she was the one we fell in love with and brought home with us. Beau is gorgeous and has a great loving nature.


----------



## Ali79

Sarette said:


> I do feel slightly bad about this also. We'll be picking our pup up a week+ later than 8 weeks though, so at least the pup will have seen some of it's siblings go already, it'll just be Mum who I will feel bad about...
> 
> BUT, if our Norfolk meet(s) goes well, it could be a regular thing, and the pups would all get to meet up with dog family members every once in a while!
> 
> It's hot, I didn't sleep well, I may be babbling now..!!


Hi Sarah

I hadn't seen that there is going to be a Norfolk meet. Is it open to everyone who has a Cockapoo as we live in Norwich and would love to come along and meet everyone if we are free as don't know anyone else who has one. 

Thank you

Ali X


----------



## pixie

Sarette said:


> So are you not going on the 16th then? Would have been nice to meet you  xx


Hi Sarah,we are going on 9th now as we are viewing Mia's pups aswell and can see molly's at same time,but are really hoping for molly's pair, would have been great to have met you,maybe we can meet up as your not that far from us really! especially if we get siblings


----------



## pixie

Sarette said:


> I do feel slightly bad about this also. We'll be picking our pup up a week+ later than 8 weeks though, so at least the pup will have seen some of it's siblings go already, it'll just be Mum who I will feel bad about...
> 
> If we are lucky to have the pair we want from Molly then we will be picking ours up a week later too so dont feel bad! Maybe we can meet then,or at the Norfolk meet up! Are you still after Molly boy? xx


----------



## pixie

Ali79 said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> I hadn't seen that there is going to be a Norfolk meet. Is it open to everyone who has a Cockapoo as we live in Norwich and would love to come along and meet everyone if we are free as don't know anyone else who has one.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Ali X


Hi Ali the more the merrier i say! and when i get pup you will have to pop over for a bit of puppy socialising with Beau if you like


----------



## DONNA

I agree JD ,when i went to pick my persian cat she was the smallest one there and even though the others were friendly towards us she held back then when they'd all moved she wouldnt leave us alone,because she was a house cat me and her were very very close ,she would never venture far if i was outside she would always stay close by me.

It was hard to say good bye to her last year after 12 years together,im hopeing my new pup and me will be just as close .


----------



## Ali79

pixie said:


> Hi Ali the more the merrier i say! and when i get pup you will have to pop over for a bit of puppy socialising with Beau if you like


Hi

Do you know when and where the Norfolk meet is? Would love to meet your pup and bet you can't wait


----------



## pixie

Think the plan is in its infancy at mo,but i guess when all our puppies are ready to go out and about,maybe Sept/oct time..i dont know really!!!! We could meet up in summer hols if u like? Or anybody who fancies a bit of puppy socialising


----------



## Sarette

Yes the plan is definitely in it's infancy, we were discussing it on another thread (all of us are getting JD pups so it followed on from that really). All will be welcome of course! We'll decide on a location and date at some point... 

Becky, yes we definitely would love one of Molly's boys! Black tuxedo guy is still my fave on the pics and vids, but we also love the black and white ones, so you never know! We'll be collecting anytime from 8th August (depends when is good for JD), when are you hoping to collect? xx


----------



## JoJo

OMG everyone is having a JD puppy .. this is like a JD forum


----------



## pixie

On the 8th if ok with Julia & Stephen(havent asked yet) !! So we could poss pick up our pups at same time....with a bit of luck
Picked up some training pads and wee away today...how sad,but just couldnt help myself lol x


----------



## Sarette

I haven't asked yet either but am hoping for the 8th! Need to okay it with my sister first as she's volunteered to babysit my youngest. My eldest 2 have a swimming lesson at 9am, so we'd head up north after that  

I bought some poop bags in Asda lol, a local cat messed on my lawn so I wanted something to clean it up with..


----------



## sharplesfamily

And we're collecting our little one on 13th so not long after you guys...


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Hahaha I've just realised you guys have got PitaPata timelines counting down to getting your puppies...that's so cute. I use the timelines for the ages of the litters everyday, when I get asked how old the pups are or when I need to worm them at the right time etc., I think they're brilliant. :twothumbs:

Julia x


----------



## pixie

I keep meaning to do mine! but having a constant div moment,so dont know how(they say that having children kills those brain cells!) Is it easy? May put it on after i have chosen our pup x


----------



## Sarette

pixie said:


> I keep meaning to do mine! but having a constant div moment,so dont know how(they say that having children kills those brain cells!) Is it easy? May put it on after i have chosen our pup x


It really is easy peasy, but then I used to be on various parenting forums so am used to making and adding tickers.. I am counting down to the day we get to meet and choose our puppy, then I'll have one to count down to collecting him hehe, makes time seem go a bit quicker


----------



## Gillyflower

Thanks for all your replies. I am sure that this forum will be extremely useful in the coming months! It is lovely to know some of you are getting JD puppies as well and some may be brothers or sisters of ours! We are choosing a little early as we can't make the selection days and so will have to choose three I think, as our first, second and third choice in case someone else further up the waiting list chooses our first choice! This is an extremely fair way to do it but it will be so hard! We are hoping for a Choc roan but also love the darker cream colour and parti's. Girl or boy we don't really have a preference we have decided. It will be more the puppy's personality that will sway us. I am sure my 2 young boys will have the deciding vote though with loads of little puppies crawling all over them I think they will be a bit overcome!
My Vet bed arrived today and I got very excited!
Gillyflower


----------



## Sarette

Ooh how exciting!! I ordered some Vetbed on Saturday night, so am hoping it arrives soon! Am going to make a space in the garage to store all my dog related purchases for now 

I think I am around no.30 on the list, wish I'd found JD sooner!!

Sarah xx


----------



## DONNA

Im staying at siffkey in the October half term so hopefully may bump into some of you new cockapoo mums if your over that way .

Anyone going on the 3rd for hug a puppy?


----------



## Sarette

DONNA said:


> Im staying at siffkey in the October half term so hopefully may bump into some of you new cockapoo mums if your over that way .
> 
> Anyone going on the 3rd for hug a puppy?


No  Are you going?


----------



## deb

Hi GillyFlower, We have a JD pup and he did pick us. He was really quiet and just came and sat between my feet. So i picked him up and he put his head in my neck. From that moment on he melted my heart. I was looking at the chunky little girls at the time but he made my mind up for me, and i have never looked back. Deb.


----------



## Dylansmum

Just thinking that with so many JD pups going home soon, it's going to be absolutely manic on the forum this summer! JD mums and dads will be taking over


----------



## pixie

DONNA said:


> Im staying at siffkey in the October half term so hopefully may bump into some of you new cockapoo mums if your over that way .
> 
> Anyone going on the 3rd for hug a puppy?


I would Definately be up for meeting up Donna


----------



## Sarette

pixie said:


> I would Definately be up for meeting up Donna


Oops I ignored that part by mistake Donna, sorry! Yes we'd be up for that too, sounds great fun! xx


----------



## DONNA

Cool that would be great !
Yea im hopeing to go on the 3rd fingers crossed


----------



## Sarette

DONNA said:


> Cool that would be great !
> Yea im hopeing to go on the 3rd fingers crossed


I am trying to convince hubby that we need to go on the 3rd


----------



## ali-s.j.

I'm soooo jealous of you all going to hug puppies! I just can't go, it's such a long way 
It's the ONLY disadvantage to getting a JD pup! Please take lots of piccies everyone


----------



## sharplesfamily

We're not going on 3rd Ali as we're going on the 9th anyway. So you're not the only one!


----------



## pixie

I cant make 3rd either! So Donna Hug our babies for us instead X


----------



## Sarette

Ooh my Dog Bag is here! It's great!


----------



## ali-s.j.

I think I missed a thread - what's the dogbag for?


----------



## pixie

Was upset..the Dogbag was too wide for my 7 seater with the 6th seat up...got one from ebay though looks good but not as gd as the Dogbag

Just looked at my Pitapata...wow that is too bright! Will try and tone it down a bit.


----------



## Sarette

http://www.roofbox.co.uk/dog-bag/

It's a travel dog crate in a backpack. Both my eldest kids have already checked that they can fit inside haha! It's bigger than I thought it would be, hoping it'll fit in the car with the 6th seat up!!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Ha, I want a sportwagon! I haven't done ANY shopping for pup yet  I already have a big crate, and some vetbed, but I will need to get something for the car. Phoebe normally sits in the boot, but trying to keep 2 dogs inside when I open the door will be tricky! Ciara and I will have a trip to the big pet shop very soon I think .... have to wait until pup is chosen, or we might end up with a wee boy in pink, fluff and diamonte!


----------



## pixie

Ha ha Ali,Pink fluff and Diamond glitz! I went into pets at home and saw a dog dress with cherries on(Cherry is our fav name at mo) and although it was really disgusting i did think about it for a second Last night i went a bit bonkers and got....,roll of vetbed,fabric dog crate for car,easidri,tropiclean puppy shampoo,baby powder cologne,detangle spray,and anti chew spray....my husband would go bananas if he knew what im spending let alone that im considering buying the les pooches brush!


----------



## pixie

Just like getting a new baby,and nearly as expensive too.;0


----------



## sharplesfamily

Sarette said:


> Ooh my Dog Bag is here! It's great!


Glad you like it! We think it's fab. X


----------



## DONNA

pixie said:


> Ha ha Ali,Pink fluff and Diamond glitz! I went into pets at home and saw a dog dress with cherries on(Cherry is our fav name at mo) and although it was really disgusting i did think about it for a second Last night i went a bit bonkers and got....,roll of vetbed,fabric dog crate for car,easidri,tropiclean puppy shampoo,baby powder cologne,detangle spray,and anti chew spray....my husband would go bananas if he knew what im spending let alone that im considering buying the les pooches brush!


Wow total retail therapy!
Remember tell him everything was in the sale ha ha
Im gonna have ago at doing a pitapata i feel left out!


----------



## Sarette

Ooh I am so excited, Hubby has only gone and said yes we can go to the Hug a Pup this Sunday!! I can't wait to meet all the pups and mums and various dogs 

Becky, I'm impressed with your spending spree! I have just ordered a crate for inside and a food bowl now too... now I've started, it's easy to keep buying stuff hehe! what to buy next...!


----------



## DONNA

OMG its taken me this long to work out how to do a pitapata!! and i dont understand its showing up on my page but not on my messages?Still not sure how i managed to get this far with it!

Im self taught on the computer so not that great at it!

How thick am i it didnt show up on old posts,god sorry im showing my age and im not even that old!!!!


----------



## Sarette

I see it Donna! Well done


----------



## DONNA

Oh dear my pitapata is smaller then everyone else's ha ha ha


----------



## Sarette

DONNA said:


> Oh dear my pitapata is smaller then everyone else's ha ha ha


It's not the size that is important... or something like that lol!


----------



## DONNA

Thanks Sarah!!! keep posting now so i can see it again and again ha ha very proud of myself

How sad!!


----------



## Sarette

It's not sad, and I love seeing the puppy pictures over and over!!

Did you see my other post, we are coming on Sunday after all!!


----------



## DONNA

Have realised mine says 1 week and 4 days till big day,thats wrong should be until i choose my pup!!!!
Can see this is going to give me a headache 
Thats too many brain cells used tonight will try to change tomorrow urrrrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## Sarette

I think it makes sense though, as you put the other bit on the top! I'd leave it for now, then make a new one to count down when you are going to bring pup home!!


----------



## DONNA

Oh yea i did that will be good hope i can go,im suppose to be at Take That on saturday in london but im not really that bothered about going ,my friend wants my ticket so if i decide to give it to her then i will be def be coming dx


----------



## DONNA

Oh yea thanks Sarah i didnt read that, been a long HOT day im not with it!


----------



## ali-s.j.

I thought mine hadn't worked either Donna, like you I was looking at old posts! I am also a bit of a technophobe, thank goodness for Kendal and others who have posted "how to..."


----------



## pixie

DONNA said:


> Oh dear my pitapata is smaller then everyone else's ha ha ha


Tiny footsteps..lol!!! At least your pitapata pup pic doesnt look wired like mine does with his mad eye! Would it be silly to put a pic of Molly's pups on aswell i so want to,but may look like a wally if we dont get one from her litter!!!


----------



## DONNA

pixie said:


> Tiny footsteps..lol!!! At least your pitapata pup pic doesnt look wired like mine does with his mad eye! Would it be silly to put a pic of Molly's pups on aswell i so want to,but may look like a wally if we dont get one from her litter!!!


 Think ive put Lucy's pups up but i might get one from Mia's
Cant wait till the big day and we can all put up our pups pictures YAY:baby:


----------



## ali-s.j.

My photo is of Honey's pups, I may well end with one from a different litter too, but I am planning to come home with a blonde or blonde parti....we'll see!
I just changed my pup pic on pitapata - it was really easy, you just go back in on your "my ticker" and change it, you don't even have to copy and paste again!


----------



## weez74

I am reading this thread and SEETHING with jealousy!!!!!

You lot had better post LOTS of pictures THE MOMENT you get your puppies home!!!!! Off to cry in a corner now  :cry2:


----------



## MillieDog

Dylansmum said:


> I personally would be a bit wary of this philosophy, as the pup who appears to "pick" you is likely to be the most dominant pup in the litter who is not necessarily going to make the best pet, but will be the first to jump all over you and demand attention. When we chose Dylan, my daughter begged for the mad apricot girl who was all over her, but Dylan, although friendly, was one of the "second wave" of slightly more laid back pups and I recognised that he would be a better temperament. So I would avoid being "chosen" by the alpha pup, unless that is the temperament you are seeking, and give the others careful attention to find the temperament that suits you, not just the pushiest! Hard though - they are all so gorgeous!


Ah, I'd never thought of it that way before. I was going to choose the one that 'picked' us, but then Millie was put in my arms as soon as I arrived and it was love at first sight. The other girl puppy made a bee line for Chris, but even he said go for Millie because she seemed calmer and quieter.


----------



## DONNA

ali-s.j. said:


> My photo is of Honey's pups, I may well end with one from a different litter too, but I am planning to come home with a blonde or blonde parti....we'll see!
> I just changed my pup pic on pitapata - it was really easy, you just go back in on your "my ticker" and change it, you don't even have to copy and paste again!


Got to say Honey's litter looked sooooo cute on the video !!!!


----------



## ali-s.j.

They are definitely what I've said from the outset I'm looking for! I love the look of pups from previous Holly x Ziggy litter I've seen, but personality is the main thing isn't it? I need a pup who'll know it's place with my Phoebe, she's 11 and I don't want her nose to be TOO put out of joint! That little darling of Lilly's playing with Stephen melted my heart, reminds me of Lolly. I'm off on hols on 9th, but I'll sneak off to the computer whenever I can to find out who's chosen which puppy!


----------



## Gillyflower

Hi,
It is lovely to see so many Jukeedoodle puppies soon to be talked about on this forum!
We have chosen our puppy "Buzzbee" and we are all very excited! He is one of Lilly's puppies. Julia was extremely helpful and guided us on our choice as I have 2 boys aged 6 and 9 and we didn't want the boldest puppy in the litter but not a shy one either. All the puppies there were just so very gorgeous and although I didn't get my first choice of colour (my two young boys really made the descision about which colour!) I know our lovely blond Buzzbee will be perfect! 
Anyone bought a crate recently? We need a 36 inch and there are so many companies out there selling them I just don't know what to go for!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Hi Gilly, congratulations on having chosen your puppy! See everyone? It CAN be done  I'm going this saturday - I am so excited :jumps:
I already had a crate, but Dog Health has been mentioned on here, I know lots of people have been buying recently, so I'm sure someone will be able to help. I love your pup's name


----------



## DONNA

Gillyflower said:


> Hi,
> It is lovely to see so many Jukeedoodle puppies soon to be talked about on this forum!
> We have chosen our puppy "Buzzbee" and we are all very excited! He is one of Lilly's puppies. Julia was extremely helpful and guided us on our choice as I have 2 boys aged 6 and 9 and we didn't want the boldest puppy in the litter but not a shy one either. All the puppies there were just so very gorgeous and although I didn't get my first choice of colour (my two young boys really made the descision about which colour!) I know our lovely blond Buzzbee will be perfect!
> Anyone bought a crate recently? We need a 36 inch and there are so many companies out there selling them I just don't know what to go for!


Have a look on Jukee Doodles threads theve recommend an ebay seller dx


----------



## flounder_1

I've bought both my crates new from ebay (I bought a 30" first and have just bought a 36" now Lolly's a bit bigger) for less than the price of one from the pet shop. Here's the seller I used and you get a free matress, lint rollers and free delivery within 2 days as well!
click here for link


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Prices do vary - as does quality xx

We had one off EBay a couple of years ago - for £18 but it was very flimsy and a bigger dog would have been able to break out !

Having been asked to sort a crate out for a customer I came across the below place (via EBay) and paid them a visit - I was very very impressed with both price and quality x

They are:

Doghealth
01760 726340
www.doghealth.co.uk
Unit 3
Tower Meadow 
Swaffham
Norfolk
PE37 7LT

The 36" crate's item number is - GY0708004-SP


I am tempted to go back and try and haggle over a bulk buy !!

Stephen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54

Hi Guys
We ordered the 42.75 two door crate on Saturday night and its been dispatched from Dog Health already! £45 inc p&p very good for what looks like quality...


----------

